# what is the J.s Bach of the franco-flemish classical composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What would had deeply move or impress Bach if he had heard it , i know i know how hypotetic this is, but could we says dufay or josquin were ?

What about Roland de Lassus he is defenetly in league whit people that would had impress him if he heard em.

My question is the following in your ears and in your eye who were the J.s bach, the mozart and the handel of franco-flemish renaissance.

What about sir Pierre de Manchicourt he a serieous contender for this title.

If we try to draw a paralel between franco-flemish genieous and german baroque godz.
What your view on this?

Perhaps you think franco flemish sound flemish and german baroque is german baroque and there is no paralel s to be drawn between the two hmm?

I wont an expert on both music reaction, i want the utter best musicologist of renom to respond to this,tediously, i whant to be amazed by the answer, i want intellectual convulsions (lol), i'M dead serious.

:tiphat:


----------

